# New Squirrel! (Pictures)



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey I thought you guys might wanna see the Squirrel I just bagged. Me and my friend were making our regular route when under a big oak tree, I spotted this sucker nibblin on some walnuts. I took the shot fast, maybe to fast, and ended up hitting em in his upper body. I took one more shot and he was down.















Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

good work


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

nice kill


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

He was tasty! A lot of fat on that sucker.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

nice. :sniper: is that you in the pic?


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, I look really young little in the pice :lol:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

The first picture makes the squirrel look like a little sparrow fart, but you can see how big it is in the other. Congrats!


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Eh, I gotta admit he was somewhat of small guy. I cant wait till next season. All people are gonna hear on my land is boom after boom after boom. :sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Copper33 said:


> Eh, I gotta admit he was somewhat of small guy. I cant wait till next season. All people are gonna hear on my land is boom after boom after boom. :sniper:


Why? cause you're gonna keep missing? :lol: :sniper:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

What were you shooting with?


----------

